# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  B3D Filament

## B3D Filament

Visit us www.b3dfilament.com Low Pricing, High Quality, Made in USA and Free Shipping


Here at B3D we are dedicated to providing our customers with the best in ABS and PLA 3D printing materials. We want you to shine - and we give you the means to precision. Your final 3D productions are a reflection of you, your company and ultimately your creativity. This is what drives us at B3D. Show the world what you can do show it with B3D! We offer a variety of colors and materials for 3D printing! What sets us apart from other supplier of filaments is our QUALITY! We actually manufacture the filament ourselves, right here in the USA!Our equipment is of highest quality and so is our attention to detail. The results are shown in the filament! Our tolerances are comfortably within +/-.003" on total diameter and the roundness of the filament is typically +/-.0005" We offer custom colors, bulk pricing and specialty filaments from nylons to electrically conductive filament!


BANNERB3D1.jpg

----------


## jimc

i just ordered 7 rolls of abs from these guy and i must say this is fantastic quality stuff. i usually stick with all made in USA stuff as the quality is just so much better. i have tried most of the major filament manufacturers here in the US and the b3d stuff stacks right up there with the best and the price is by far better than any of them. i honestly cant buy the cheap chinese junk any cheaper and this is high grade stuff......so far. i was using pushplastic which is also great. the b3d is every bit as good and even cheaper.  i have not tried every color but since i got it my printer has been going 24/7 with it. my 7 rolls averaged about 20 bucks a roll delivered. thats using the current 10% off code.

----------


## B3D Filament

Thank you Jim, We value you as one of our B3D customers. We are happy to hear that the filaments we have provided for you satisfied your needs & beyond your expectations. 

Stick around for promotions and sales going on =)

----------


## B3D Filament

We have received our bronze and brass fill cant wait to run it next week!

----------


## 3dprintingmaniac

Hey B3D Filaments, we're always looking for great partners and suppliers in our area. Are you still in business as I know some of these posts are a bit old. You can learn more about us over at http://www.halotechnologiesllc.com

----------

